# Working on a new site



## essjayyell (Aug 1, 2006)

Here it is so far. At the moment I havent uploaded any images, but the general menu layout is done. The hosting is just temporary.

http://sureshot.cjb.net/


----------



## Boston® (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't see anything other than the ad bar at the top. I'm in Opera if it makes a difference.


----------



## essjayyell (Aug 1, 2006)

I've tested it on safari, firefox and internet explorer and they all work fine, so yeah its most likely opera.


----------



## essjayyell (Aug 9, 2006)

Just uploaded some more photos


----------



## Moose (Aug 9, 2006)

Whats with the "You have won a prize" wiggly thing?

I cant stand those bloody things and the confusion it creates for new comers is just not on.

If you want to do yoursite some credit, get rid of all that crap.

Moose


----------



## nitefly (Aug 10, 2006)

It's because he is using CJB.NET URL redirection. I really like the site design idea, but some of the colours look a little strong.. but yeah, the advertising is really annoying. Oh and I like the navigation.. tis ace


----------

